# Europäische Sumpfschildkröte



## Zuckerschniss (17. Nov. 2009)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich beabsichtige, in meinem Teich die __ Europäische Sumpfschildkröte anzusiedeln. Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit den Rahmenbedingungen sprich: Wie muss der Teich und vor allem der Garten aussehen, damit die Schildis sich wohl fühlen. Und natürlich: Kennt jemand von euch erfahrene Züchter.

Für viele Antworten schon mal DANKE


----------



## canis (18. Nov. 2009)

*AW:  Europäische Sumpfschildkröte*

hallo

rein von den dimensionen her ist dein teich für europäische sumpfschildkröten (_Emys orbicularis_) eindeutig ausreichend. diese art ist sehr wärmeliebend, weshalb möglichst viele sonnige bereiche in und um den teich sein sollten. zu kaltes wasser im sommer mag sie nicht. eine naturnahe gestaltung der teichumgebung ist sehr wichtig, da die tiere sich dort häufig aufhalten (zum sonnen und ruhen, auf nahrungssuche, evt. sogar eiablage, etc.). wenn möglich sollten sowohl dich bepflanzte wie auch offene und allenfalls sogar sandige stellen vorhanden sein. 

der teich selbst ist optimalerweise mit verschiedenen wasserpflanzen bewachsen und beherbert einige tiere (amphibien, diverse wirbellose). die europäischen sumpfschildkröten ernähren sich sowohl von pflanzlicher wie auch von tierischer kost und suchen sich dieses futter nämlich gerne und erfolgreich selbst. bei einer reichhaltigen und abwechslungsreichen teichflora und -fauna können sich die tiere weitgehend selbst versorgen - ein nicht zu hoher bestand natürlich vorausgesetzt. sonst müssen die tiere gefüttert werden (wobei es viele möglichkeiten gibt). 

vor der anschaffung muss daran gedacht werden, dass diese __ schildkröten sehr sehr alt werden können. wie alt genau, ist zwar umstritten, aber bestimmt weit mehr als 50 jahre. die anschaffung muss also sorgfältig überlegt und abgewogen werden, da man vielleicht nicht so einfach einen abnehmer findet, wenn man sie nicht mehr haben möchte. 

es wird zudem eine notwendigkeit sein, den teich mit seiner umgebung einzuzäunen. schildkröten wandern gerne und weit, besonders wenn sie frisch eingesetzt sind oder ihnen das gewässer - aus welchen gründen auch immer - nicht zusagt. sie sind geschickt darin, fluchtwege zu finden, weshalb der zaun am boden gut abgedeckt muss und nicht oben überkletterbar sein darf (maschendraht ist aus letzerem grund nur bedingt geeignet). 

eine frage die sich noch stellt, ist die nach der überwinterung. in tiefen teichen, die eine schlamm- oder laubfschicht auf der sohle haben, können die tiere selbstständig draussen überwintern. andernsfalls muss man sie im winter rein ins haus nehmen. 

zu beginn der schildkrötenhaltung muss also vielleicht das eine oder andere am teich umgestaltet werden. ist dies aber erst mal erledigt und die tiere eingezogen, sind sie aber recht genügsame und pflegeleichte genossen 

bei den züchtern kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen. in grösseren zoohandlungen ist die art aber regelmässig zu finden, meistens als jungtiere (durchmesser so 5 bis 10 cm). als alternative dazu bieten sich manchmal auch erwachsene tiere aus auffangstationen an. diese stationen sind immer froh, tiere an gute und seriöse halter abzugeben zu können. 

ich hoffe, diese ratschläge helfen dir weiter

LG
David


----------



## Zuckerschniss (19. Nov. 2009)

*AW:  Europäische Sumpfschildkröte*

Lieber David,

vielen Dank für Deine sehr ausführliche Auskunft. Ich befasse mich schon sehr lange mit dem Thema und je mehr ich darüber lese, umso mehr bin ich überzeugt, dass ich noch eine zeitlang warten sollte, bis mein Teich "angewachsen" ist. Ich möchte auch ungern ganz junge Tiere einsetzen, die ich dann im Winter ins Haus holen müsste.
Hast Du selbst auch __ Schildkröten???

Nochmals vielen Dank.


----------



## canis (19. Nov. 2009)

*AW:  Europäische Sumpfschildkröte*

ja, ich habe im moment vier europäische sumpfschildkröten. mit anderen arten habe ich dagegen weniger oder gar keine erfahrung. 

LG
David


----------



## butzbacher (20. Nov. 2009)

*AW:  Europäische Sumpfschildkröte*

Hallo Ellen,

aufgrund ihres extrem hohen Schutzstatus in Europa glaube ich kaum, dass man Europäische Sumpfschildkröten einfach mal im Zoohandel bekommt, und wenn, dann meist süd- bzw. südosteuropäische. Aber auch für diese Tiere müssen dementsprechende Papiere ausgestellt werden. Absolut ausbruchssicher sollte der Teich auf jeden Fall sein. Ein abgedeckter Zaun reicht da nicht - Schildis graben dann auch gern mal. Ich würde dir empfehlen, dich beim zuständigen Regierungspräsidium bzw. einer gleichartigen französischen Behörde ausführlich zu informieren. Falsch oder gar nicht informiert kann auch zu teuren Strafen führen.

Gruß André


----------



## Zuckerschniss (20. Nov. 2009)

*AW:  Europäische Sumpfschildkröte*

Hallo André

Danke für den Tip. Ich lese, weil ich ja Deutsche bin, immer nur deutsche Internetseiten. Dass ich mich mit den frz. Gesetzen auseinandersetzen sollte, hab ich noch nicht bedacht.


----------



## canis (21. Nov. 2009)

*AW:  Europäische Sumpfschildkröte*

hallo andré

beim thema ausbruchssicherheit schliesse ich mich dir an. der zaun muss schon richtig in den boden reingehen und darf eben auch nicht einfach überkletterbar sein. 

bei der frage nach der erhältlichkeit von europ. sumpfschildkröten denke ich aber, dir widersprechen zu müssen. ich gebe zu, die gesetzeslage in deutschland nicht zu kennen. ich wohne in der schweiz, wo man diese art aber problemlos erhält. ich schliesse darauf, dass dies in DE nicht anders sein wird, weil die schweiz in der regel wesentlich restriktiver dabei ist, geschützte oder standortfremde arten zu erlauben. nicht ohne grund fahren jährlich tausende schweizer aquarianer, teichianer, tierzüchter, etc. ins grenznahe deutschland, weil dort alles mögliche getiert legal erhältlich ist, was man bei uns nicht findet. es würde mich deshalb wirklich extrem überraschen, wenn man in deutschland keine europ. sumpfschildkröten findet. 

der artenschutz spielt dabei nur beschränkt eine rolle, da es sich ja nicht um wildfänge handelt, sondern um nachzuchten. und im übrigen steht die art auch in der schweiz unter schutz. es gibt zudem auch andere arten, die in der tierhaltung (legal) verbreitet sind, obwohl sie unter artenschutz stehen. dass wildbestände geschützt sind, heisst nicht zwangsläufig, dass man diese art nicht halten darf. 

LG
David

p.s.: eine kurze google-suche bestätigt meine vermutung, dass man zumindest in deutschland die art problemlos erhält  (frankreich ist nochmals eine andere sache, dort dürfte es aber wohl ebenfalls kein problem sein).


----------



## Zuckerschniss (26. Nov. 2009)

*AW:  Europäische Sumpfschildkröte*

Hallo David,

nach tagelanger Suche muss ich Dir Recht geben: auch in Deutschland gibt es mehr als genug Züchter, die emys mit Papieren abgeben. Jetzt gilt es nur noch, einen verantwortungsvollen Züchter zu finden und bis nächstes Jahr warten. Was ich bei meinen Recherchen gelernt habe, ist, dass die Tiere nicht zu jung sein sollten. Mind. ein Jahr.

Vielen Dank an alle für die nützlichen Tips.


----------

